# Lift problems at Loveland



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

As you stand up keep a hand on the chair. Let the chair push you forward through your hand and arm. Give a slight push off to create distance between you and the chair as it starts to turn around the bullwheel. Profit.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

If the lift is hitting you in the back you are getting off of it too late. As soon as your board slaps the top of the downhill ramp, you should be ready to get off. As soon as your board becomes flat on the top of the slope, you should be standing up and pushing off the lift. Yes, as you stand up from sitting down it helps to push off from the bottom of the chair to give yourself a little extra speed.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

ill reiterate the chair push off.. helps you get away unscathed and keeps the skipatrol from stopping the lift and delaying everyone. safety > delays for sure though. try lining up your board straight like you're about to ride out about 20 feet before the exit ramp in the air, go ahead and get your back foot roughly in place to, and spring up when getting off... helps keep your unbound foot accurate to balance and ride on properly, and the springing off/little push off the chair will help... just dont put too much weight on that back foor when pushing off the lift.. ive seen some people swallow some snow like that! good luck


----------



## dzoo (Dec 6, 2007)

I'll try to start sooner and push off. But one for sure is if you hold on to the chair as it starts to turn around the bull wheel, I'm going to get decked. It turns crazy fast, very difficult to let the lift push you off. That is what I do ay copper, just stand up and rest a hand on the chair and let it push you off. Works 100% on modern lifts, not on old ones, at least not for us. I have to teach myself to get off earlier and faster.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

yeah man, gotta dip before that lift swings around on its rotation... i'm pretty sure their primary goal in life[if they could get excitement] would be the attempted decapitation of each passenger!

Old lifts should henceforth be known as Execution chairs.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

dzoo said:


> I'll try to start sooner and push off. But one for sure is if you hold on to the chair as it starts to turn around the bull wheel, I'm going to get decked. It turns crazy fast, very difficult to let the lift push you off. That is what I do ay copper, just stand up and rest a hand on the chair and let it push you off. Works 100% on modern lifts, not on old ones, at least not for us. I have to teach myself to get off earlier and faster.


Don't hold on to the chair, let it push you. Remember to push off as it starts to go around the bullwheel. If you are creating space between yourself and the chair through your arm it can't touch you. You are traveling the same speed as the chair, so if it turns and you keep going straight it can't hit you.


----------



## dzoo (Dec 6, 2007)

I've never skied before, but they sure make getting off those lifts look easy!!


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

dzoo said:


> I've never skied before, but they sure make getting off those lifts look easy!!


They are pointed in the right direction, not sitting on one ass cheek twisting the board back in line with the direction of travel.


----------



## dzoo (Dec 6, 2007)

And they have poles!!! which would help a bunch when trying to out race a killer lift chair.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

dzoo said:


> And they have poles!!! which would help a bunch when trying to out race a killer lift chair.


They don't need them if they stand up at the right time and time the push off correctly 
Using them at that time is bad news and should be avoided.


----------



## dzoo (Dec 6, 2007)

I would like to thank Grizz, Hobomaster and 51bombed for the help with the lifts at Loveland. I took your advice and exitted the lifts 2days at Loveland and 1day at copper without incident. I never even fell let alone get hit. I am 52 and took up snowboarding because my kids like it, so sometimes the lessons are a little hard to learn at that age. It was my 11th, 12 th and 13th day on a mountain ever. (never tried skiing)What a blast. Snowed about a foot during the day at copper and got to ride in 22inches of powder the next day at Loveland!!
Thanks again.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

:thumbsup: I love hearing progression stories. Even if it just means getting off the lift without incident.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

Just saw this now but noticed the same thing when I was at Loveland last week. You really have to launch yourself off them to get away clean. I was prepping to get off like I was in the starting gate of a boardercross race.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

When I saw the thread title, I just assumed that old Lift 4 finally took a shit.


----------



## dzoo (Dec 6, 2007)

no, lift 4 was working fine, we were one of the first ones that rode it on Tues in 22" of powder. It was amazing. I thought the folks that were spending all that time to hike the ridge were crazy. There was fresh snow everywhere. There was a problem on lift 6 on Sun., 2 kids were on it and had their coat get caught somehow and she couldn't get all the way onto the lift. They were about 70 feet away before they got is shut down, about 20 ft in air. Appeared to be safe at the moment, they made us go down the cat track to the base, I felt real sorry for the other people trapped on that lift for who knows how long.
In one more minute it would have been us trapped.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Magnum626 said:


> :thumbsup: I love hearing progression stories. Even if it just means getting off the lift without incident.


hehehe.. I might post on here tomorrow then because I'm taking my girlfriend tomorrow.. and she is no where near an enthusiast as me... but she can decently board... she just can't skate off a lift for shit.. so I'm going to be giving free lessons at crescent tomo.


----------



## dzoo (Dec 6, 2007)

I have been to crescent before, I live about 50 miles from there. Kind of hard to go there when it is so tiny compared to the Rockies. Funny how no where else did I have trouble with lifts except Loveland, I guess I must have just eased off the lift seat and not been out of the way when the chair went around the bull wheel. What ever it was, the suggestions from this forum worked, niether my son of or myself had any difficulty. Good luck at Crescent!


----------

